# Fixture Stand Support, Bolts to Concrete



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I spent 6 weeks building a very heavy fixture stand. The stand is over 5’ tall, & it has arms as long as 4’ that could have up to 125 pounds loaded at the end.

While I *do* have a height adjustable stand that takes most of the torsion off of the base, the large amount of weight at a distance of 4 feet would still act as a huge lever, so I’m going to bolt everything to the concrete.

I am also going to take this opportunity to mount the bench vise that I use for welding. I often weld things that are clamped in a bench vise, particularly with stick welding. I strike the arc on the vise and then move the arc to the workpiece.

I am going to use MIG for this project, as my TIG torch died while making the last arm on the fixture.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

The material was a whopping $380! I already had 4 anchor bolts + about a third of the Grade 8 hardware.

I hired the steelyard to punch the holes; they charge $5/hole, & they use an ironworker. It did not sound like fun to me to drill 11 holes in 3/8 plate.

I need to get my brother-in-law to loan me his Hilti hammer drill again. I hope that he is around, and lets me borrow it.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I already have 2 anchor bolts sunk in my garage floor from a previous project— only 2 more holes to drill!

The picture below shows as far as I can sink the bolts. I will have to either shorten the bolts, use another washer, or a split washer. What do you guys think? Shorten the bolt? Fender washer? Split washer? Don’t say cheater bar!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

For mounting the fixture base and the vise, the mounting holes line up (the holes were purposely drilled a little too large), & the bolt shank lengths are A-okay.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I just had to go out into the terrible Bay Area traffic, & borrow my brother’s hammer drill. I also had to pass by the hardware store and buy just a few more things for this project.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

So, like I said, 2 of the anchor bolts were already in the concrete from a previous project. 

I just bolted the plate down tight, & now I am going to hammer drill the last 2 holes with a mortar drill. I center punched the concrete.

I am also going to upload a picture of the anchor bolts that I use.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

When I started drilling, I found out immediately that the hole in the steel was smaller than the mortar drill!

I didn’t even stop the hammer drill. I just drilled all the way in until dirt (as opposed to steel or concrete) started coming out.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I need a cheater bar from this point. The bolt is pushing a (stud?) through the anchor bolt, expanding the sides of the anchor bolt tight into the concrete.

I am also uploading a picture of the (stud?) that gets hammered the anchor bolt.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

At this point, the test install of the plate that bolts to the floor is a A-okay.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

This is how I had planned to place the angle iron. Although it certainly does not help somebody using a cheater bar, it is the most aesthetically pleasing placement of the angle iron.

It was planned this way from the beginning. I might regret it when I’m trying to get the bolts back in there with a cheater bar!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I’m so rusty at MIG welding! I spend so much time doing stick and gas welding that my MIG machine is very neglected!

I rolled out the Millermatic 252 (which I have never had a single problem with), & brushed off the dust and cobwebs. Of course, I had to Google the settings (actually, I use an app). I have always used .035” solid wire.

The C25 is set to 30 cfh. That is what it was set on the last time I was using this machine.

Seen below is what the Miller app told me, the mid-range settings that I tried, & the test beads (1 stringer & 1 butt joint) on material that I was too lazy to clean.

When I weld on my project, it will be bright shiny metal!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I will be grinding the outside welds, but I will post pictures of what they looked like before I ground them down flush.

I am inclined to stitch weld the outside beads because I need to make sure that this base that I am building is strong. I want to *see* the fusion.

The inside welds are going to be a series of small tack welds because I don’t want to block the washer.

I am going to post a picture of the clearance between the angle iron and the washer.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Oh, nevermind. I would not expect the toe of my weld to extend that far out.

That gap is 1/4”. I will make a mark and not go past 1/4”.

if I do, one can turn down that washer.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I started working on this “welding” (more like “spending”) project this morning at 8 o’clock. Two trips to the steelyard took almost four hours (bI got to spend about three hours with my dad hanging around the steelyard). I have had less than 60 minutes of downtime the whole day.

Finally, after almost 10 hours. I get to the fun part (welding).

I am trying nonchlorinated brake cleaner instead of acetone.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I put on bit of a bevel on the 1/4” wall angle iron.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I only used stone on a 4 1/2” angle grinder for the weld prep. That is, no flap disc & no wire wheel.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Whew! I should have checked the contact tip before I started welding: it was clogged.

I did not realize this, so I kept pulling the trigger, making a big rat’s nest inside the machine. I had to untangle everything, pull out the solid wire backwards, & completely and reinstall the roll of wire.

It’s a good thing that I had a spare contact tip on hand.

Note to self: check the contact tip before you start welding.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

I know these look horrible. They are barely punching in to my satisfaction. I know I used too much material. These are stitch tack welds. My voltage is 19.0, & my WFS is 340 ipm.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Here is the back side after I stitch welded the other side. The point of this photo is to see how much heat was put into the joint.

I am not at all impressed. The definition of insufficient penetration.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Oh, my goodness. This is a picture following the picture above. We will just let it speak for itself.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Here I put at tack on either side, and then ran a single bead from left to right. A lot of issues!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Here I just made a single bead from left to right with a 5% pull angle.

I am welding in the horizontal position. I like the top of the bead, but I don’t see that the toe of the bottom of the bead is tying into the plate.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

Here is the other side: completely insufficient penetration.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

This is the last picture for the day. This is the inside right after the photo above.




I won’t get a chance to work on this again until Saturday morning.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 13, 2022)

One piece of advice.. get rid of the brake cleaner.. even though it's non-chlorinated, acetone won't kill you unless you light the acetone.   Brake Cleaner will, if you get the chloro. Don't get in the bad habit of using brake cleaner for welding. It's a recipe for disaster at some point down the road. You'll live longer, one mistake of grabbing the wrong stuff and it's over. It's nerve gas... its death on your front door... it's the boogy man... it's ... ok you get the picture I hope.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 13, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> One piece of advice.. get rid of the brake cleaner.. even though it's non-chlorinated, acetone won't kill you unless you light the acetone.   Brake Cleaner will, if you get the chloro. Don't get in the bad habit of using brake cleaner for welding. It's a recipe for disaster at some point down the road. You'll live longer, one mistake of grabbing the wrong stuff and it's over. It's nerve gas... its death on your front door... it's the boogy man... it's ... ok you get the picture I hope.


This is worth a read:









						The Difference Between Chlorinated and Non Chlorinated Brake Cleaner
					

Learn the key health and usage differences between the two main types of brake cleaner.




					www.kellerheartt.com
				




Two of the main takeaways are that chlorinated brake cleaner is banned in California, & that the nonchlorinated brake cleaner is particularly flammable.

For me, I would be happy with acetone or denatured alcohol (ethanol).

I was attracted to the nonchlorinated brake cleaner because it is an aerosol can, & you get some pressure when you apply it to the area that you are going to clean. I would like acetone or denatured alcohol in an aerosol can!

EDIT: Now I just read that California banned the sale of denatured alcohol. Acetone for the win!


----------



## tq60 (Apr 13, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> I need a cheater bar from this point. The bolt is pushing a (stud?) through the anchor bolt, expanding the sides of the anchor bolt tight into the concrete.
> 
> I am also uploading a picture of the (stud?) that gets hammered the anchor bolt.
> 
> ...


The bolt does NOT push the stud.

You use a punch, there is a special one for this, or make one.

You drop in anchor, with punch drive wedge with hammer.

Now you can insert bolt and determine proper length. 

These are nice but not my favorite as the anchors are single use.

Our building came with what looks similar to lag bolt, the shaft is consistent with a raised rib forming a thread.

Far stronger than these and multiple lengths.

You do need to use CORRECT drill but these are sold where the screws are sold.

They need to be screwed in with impact and can be reused.

Simply fill old hole with concrete mixed up without the rocks.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 14, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> This is worth a read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And the politicians


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 16, 2022)

I finished this without taking pictures and posting the play-by-play on the forum.

One huge problem I had with my MIG machine is that the spindle that the 11 pound roll of wire sets on was too tight! That has been making for feeding problems for a very long time. It is sure not fun when the wire is not feeding smoothly!

I also washed some welds with my oxy-acetylene torch because I just got a new tank of oxy-acetylene, & I wanted to test the gas.

Here it is after one coat of cheapo spray paint:


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 16, 2022)

tq60 said:


> The bolt does NOT push the stud.
> 
> You use a punch, there is a special one for this, or make one.
> 
> ...


Wow, I have been doing this wrong. I learned how to do this from my uncle who is an electrician. When I see him, I will let him know that he has been doing it wrong.

Next time I use these, I will refer back to your helpful post.

EDIT: While the paint was drying, I had time to kill. I got a punch and hammered each stud down with a sledgehammer.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 16, 2022)

While the paint was drying, I used taps & dies to chase every male and female thread on the base and fixture, including many of the bolts.

I bolted this to the floor. I’m going to wait for the paint to cure (I have to go to work anyway) before I mount the vise and welding fixture stand.









EDIT: I repainted the top because it had halo in many places.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 16, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> Wow, I have been doing this wrong. I learned how to do this from my uncle who is an electrician. When I see him, I will let him know that he has been doing it wrong.
> 
> Next time I use these, I will refer back to your helpful post.
> 
> EDIT: While the paint was drying, I had time to kill. I got a punch and hammered each stud down with a sledgehammer.


Did it resolve your problem and allow the screws to thread to the head?


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 17, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> Did it resolve your problem and allow the screws to thread to the head?


After I used the punch & sledgehammer, ran a  tap & die on both the male & female mating surfaces, & applied a lot of oil to the threads, I was *easily* able to thread it in all the way without a cheater bar.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 17, 2022)

Here is the base in use:


----------

